# Gentoo oder Debian auf dem Laptop

## tuxianer

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mal ne frage, ich habe einen Laptop auf dem zZ Debian ist, meine Frage nun da der Laptop nun kein Highend Modell ist, wäre ein Gentoo effizienter als Debian, eben wegen der optimierung durch das kompilieren auf das System. Andererseits dauert das kompilieren sehr lange ( 1,2 GHZ).

Debian ist in dieser Hinsicht komfortabler, eben fertige Binary´s, nur eben ist die Software nach einem compile nicht besser angepasst und somit effzienter genutzt ??

Was meint ihr soll ich das Debian lassen oder ein Gentoo installieren, da es sich an den Laptop anpasst.

Danke für die Antworten

MfG

----------

## freigeist

Wenn du noch ein Desktopsystem hast, dann nutz doch einfach distcc fürs compilieren. An der Performance wirst du zwar vermutlich keinen großen Unterschied merken, bist aber in vielen Dingen mit gentoo deutlich flexibler. Auf meinem Notebook ist Ubuntu (das ohne Zweifel auch eine verdammt gute Distribution ist) wieder durch gentoo ersetzt worden. Einen Glaubenskrieg würde ich aber deshalb nicht führen...

----------

## tuxianer

Ne, von Glaubenskrieg ist keine Rede, auf meinem "großen" Rechner habe ich auch Gentoo laufen, ich habe nur eben auch Debian, weil ich Sys-Admin bin und wir dort beide Distros haben, und so bin ich bei beiden immer auf dem laufenden deswegen nur wollte eben mal fragen, was ihr hier so meint .

MfG

----------

## dakjo

@tuxianer Was du lieber magst, kannst ja auch nen ubuntoo, oder nen AIX oder nen Solaris nehmen ..... oder sogar nen Windows ist ja dein rechenr.

----------

## tuxianer

@dakjo:  Witzbold, dass das meine Sache ist was ich auf die Kiste packe ist mir auch schon klar geworden, wollte nur eben mal fragen weil ich die Performance in den vorder Grund stelle. Und ich dachte mir eben das ich hier einmal fragen. Weil ich persönlich mag Gentoo und bin auch Gentoo Fan, aber wie gesagt ich schaue mir auch Debian eben mal an.

----------

## misterjack

die hauptsächliche frage ist, ob dein laptop 24h durckompilieren kann, ohne dass der sich dabei total überhitzt  :Smile:  ansonsten würde ich gentoo nehmen

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Andererseits dauert das kompilieren sehr lange ( 1,2 GHZ).

 

 :Shocked: 

1,2 GHz ist doch ganz ordentlich. Das sollte doch nicht wirklich unheimlich lange dauern.

Aber wo es gerade um Gentoo vs. Debian geht: Wie häufig updated ihr so eure Gentoo-Installationen? Lieber häufig und dafür nur wenig kompilieren, oder lieber mal einige Wochen warten und dann viele Pakete in einem Rutsch updaten?

Debian ist ja sowieso immer etwas älter, was die Paketauswahl angeht.

----------

## dakjo

@TheSmallOne sooft ich zeit und lust hab, aml oefter mal weniger oft. Sind es aber so sachen wie mysql, glibc oder so warte ich lieber noch 1-4 tage, dann sind auch da die groebsten bis dahin dochnoch aufgetretenen fehler raus.

@tuxianer Du bist lustig, frag doch einfach mal im debianforum ob sie dir debian empfehlen wuerden. Oder im Windows-forum das gleiche. 

Und btw. solange dein notebook das kompielen verkraftet spricht nichts gegen gentoo.

----------

## Finswimmer

Desktop: Jeden Tag, bin ja immer dran, einmal schnell drüber schauen, und los gehts.

Laptop: Alle 2 - 3 Wochen, wenn grad Lust da ist...Hab ja dann alle möglichen "Schwachpunkte" beim Desktop schon bemerkt, geht also noch besser.

Tobi

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, ich hatte auch Gentoo auf meinem Laptop (P3-M 900 MHz). Das Speedstep war nicht so richtig zu gebrauchen, die Wlan Karte hat mit WPA nicht funktioniert. Das hat so genert, dass ich Ubuntu & Kubuntu ausprobiert habe. Den sehr kurzen Ausflug habe ich schnell beendet (mir gefiel die schlichtweg die Bevormundung des Desktops nicht), alles auf Anhieb hat auch nicht funktioniert (kein Sound für den User per default!).

Nun habe ich Debian installiert (noch nicht fertig). Mal sehen was da so geht, aber bisher macht es einen besseren Eindruck.

Der Vorteil / Nachteil von Gentoo ist, dass man alles selbst in die Hand nehmen muß. Nur wenig funktioniert einfach mal so, aber dafür wird man auch nicht bevormundet und die Einstellungen werden nicht vermurkst. Ein KDE ist eben noch ein KDE...

Mit 1200 MHz hast Du schon einen doppelt so schnellen Recher, wie mein erstes Gentooopfer.

----------

## Gibheer

Also wenn die Compilierzeit wirklich der einzige Grund ist nicht umzusteigen, dann schau dir mal dieses howto an. Zwar musst du keine Tageskarte fuer den Zoo kaufen, aber immer hin sollte das helfen, oder?

----------

## doedel

wie gesagt, durch sachen wie distcc lässt sich das schon beschleunigen. auf meinem 1800er brauch ich für KDE-Base schon mal ne Nacht, dann noch firefox usw. man tut nebenher noch etwas uswusw. bis das system mal einnigermassen steht geht schon ne Woche vorbei. Auf meinem 266er habe ich distcc (zum 1800er) und ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

Wenn der Laptop nicht zu heiss wird, steht Gentoo nichts im Wege.

----------

## deejay

distcc kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Läuft super und der Lappi kompiliert deutlich schneller als vorher.

Mein Laptop hat 800 MHz, mit distcc wird das kompilieren trotzdem nicht zur qual  :Smile: 

Ubuntu hatte ich auch mal drauf. Damit war der Lappi vom Gefühl her aber langsamer als mit Gentoo.

Trotzdem würde auch nichts gegen Ubuntu sprechen. Ebenfalls eine gute Distri.

----------

## tuxianer

Ich sehe schon, man ist sich etwas uneins, aber ich denke ich schaue mir das mal mit gentoo an. Abermal gerade zum Thema Debian ist immer was älter, wenn man den status von Stable auf testing oder sid setzt ist das auch wieder sehr relativ.

Ich denke ich werde Gentoo mal installieren, um mal zusehen was besser für den Laptop ist.

Den Debian klappt zur Zeit einfach nur, nur manchmal wird mein Laptop SEHR langsam, wollte eben nur einmal fragen. Aber ich schaue mal was ich machen werde.

THX @ all

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *tuxianer wrote:*   Andererseits dauert das kompilieren sehr lange ( 1,2 GHZ). 
> 
> 1,2 GHz ist doch ganz ordentlich. Das sollte doch nicht wirklich unheimlich lange dauern.
> 
> Aber wo es gerade um Gentoo vs. Debian geht: Wie häufig updated ihr so eure Gentoo-Installationen? Lieber häufig und dafür nur wenig kompilieren, oder lieber mal einige Wochen warten und dann viele Pakete in einem Rutsch updaten?
> ...

 

Am besten gar nicht. Und wenn, dann nur wenig. Bei vielen Paketen kann man ggf.  spätere Fehler nicht mehr eingrenzen.

----------

## Treborius

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *tuxianer wrote:*   Andererseits dauert das kompilieren sehr lange ( 1,2 GHZ). 
> 
> 1,2 GHz ist doch ganz ordentlich. Das sollte doch nicht wirklich unheimlich lange dauern.
> 
> Aber wo es gerade um Gentoo vs. Debian geht: Wie häufig updated ihr so eure Gentoo-Installationen? Lieber häufig und dafür nur wenig kompilieren, oder lieber mal einige Wochen warten und dann viele Pakete in einem Rutsch updaten?
> ...

 

so selten wie möglich, aber ca einmal die woche, aber dann nehm ich mir auch zeit und weiss das nach dem

update wahrscheinlich nicht mehr alles funktioniert

für nen laptop würde ich trotzdem gentoo nehmen, wenn man nen distcc computer dazu hat.

ich hab am anfang jeden mist bei google gesucht, (speedstep, suspend2, ...) 

und am ende fand ich hier im forum ne how-to   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hatte auf meinem (diesem) Laptop ne Zeitlang (knapp 2 Jahre) Gentoo laufen. Mittlerweile läuft Kubuntu drauf, was hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass ich Zeit sparen möchte (Kompilieren und Konfiguration).

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Für ein einfaches, schnell installiertes Grundsystem würde ich unbutu nehmen. Aber wenn man mal was spezielles installieren will, geht der Streß mit den verfügbaren Paketen und den Abhängigkeiten los. Und bloß keine Updates (betrifft alle Paketbasierten -am ärgsten glaube ich allerdings Suse-). Da geht dann mit Sicherheit irgendetwas nicht mehr.

----------

## rukh

Also wenns Dir wirklich nur um den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil geht, dann kannst Du es eigentlich komplett vergessen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du nicht wochenlange Berechnungen ausführst, bei denen schon eine Microsekunde ordentlich was bringt.

Der einzige Vorteil, der Dir Gentoo bietet, ist event. Platzersparniss, da Du nur wirklich das raufklatschst, was Du benötigst. Da bei Debian die Packete ja recht allgemein gehalten sind. Abgesehen davon, hast Du natürlich auf Deinem Notebook dann auch noch eine schöne Kompilierzeit (erinnert mich gerade an die Telekom Werbung mit dem Ladebalken). Daher, wenn Du es nicht wirklich machen möchtest, würde ich eine Binärdistribution vorziehen.

Hoffe es hilft Dir.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was die Platzersparnis angeht, unbutu braucht weniger Platz. Da man die Software nicht selbst kompillieren muß, braucht man auch diverse libs nicht.

----------

## De Beukelaer

 *rukh wrote:*   

> ...Der einzige Vorteil, der Dir Gentoo bietet, ist event. Platzersparniss, da Du nur wirklich das raufklatschst, was Du benötigst. Da bei Debian die Packete ja recht allgemein gehalten sind...

 

Das muss nicht unbedingt so stimmen. Kommt man z.B. auf die Idee OpenOffice selbst zu compilieren werden erst mal X Abhänigkeiten installiert die nur für die "Herstellung" von OpenOffice nötig sind. Mit dem -bin-Paket hat man die nicht. 

Ähnlich könnte man den gcc sehen der ist auch nicht grade das kleinste, aber will man ja vielleicht sowieso haben  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mir sind bisher -bei ~amd64- nur eine Handvoll binärer untergekommen. Aber vielleicht gibt es das Tal der binären, das mir bis dato verborgen blieb?

Ich konnte bisher nur Acrobat7, mplayer-bin, opera, RealPlayer, rar und sancho auf dem Weg installieren.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich setz überall gentoo ein nur auf meinem Notebook nicht...

Im moment lauft auf dem Notebook Kubuntu...

Einfach wegen dem kompilieren...

Aber ob gentoo wirklich schneller lauft auf deinem Notebook ist fraglich...

----------

## Geilo4ever

@tuxianer

ich würde erst debian installieren weil die install kürzer ist und zweitens kannst dann schaun was besser ist .

----------

## mc-max

nimm doch archlinux, wenn du auch weiterhin Spaß beim Handanlegen haben willst

----------

